

Ask HN: Who is Looking for a Co-Founder? (July 2011)  - vrikhter

[Follow up last month: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2608849]<p>Please describe:<p>- your expertise (startup and/or prior work)<p>- desired skill set(s) of a co-founder<p>- whether you have an idea that you are committed to or you are willing to explore other ideas<p>- areas of interest
======
aysar
Expertise: 3rd year computer engineering student, run my own freelance web
design & dev company since 17 - akpro.net. My personal portfolio, aysark.com.
UI/UX & frontend developer with decent backend experience.

Desired skill set: We are looking for a backend (PHP/MySQL) and/or mobile
developer. This is our priority atm, but if you have something else unique
(ie. marketing/business guru)- shoot me an email. (Currently a team of 2
cofounders, looking for a 3rd to tie the knot)

Idea: Currently working on a new recently launched startup, Studygig.com - a
search engine and hub for university/college students to find, share and list
study material. Customer has been validated and idea has 2nd-mover advantage,
with emphasis on product and traction.

Interest: Making the web a better place. Based in Toronto, Canada.

Contact: ak@akpro.net

------
akg_67
Experience: Data Storage, Prior Startup founding experience (small angel
funding, failed), MBA. Semi-technical - Enterprise Systems experience only, no
development experience. All experience in Enterprise Domain, Like Customer
facing Roles. Believe in Lean Startup.

A co-founder with prior startup experience, either technical/engineering or
business development. Capability to commit some money and can live without
income for at least a year. Business/Technical knowledge in one or more
interests listed below a plus.

Interests: Data Storage, Big Data, Data Mining/Machine Learning. Currently
looking at recommendation/similarity area. Focus on Enterprise Domain. Mobile
Apps with Enterprise target may be of interest too.

Open to exploring ideas together.

------
somagrand
\- Apple Computer, eBay, Yardbarker, Apture now fulltime on Open Home Pro

-I need a cofounder who is a great backend engineer or loves iOS (Objective C)

-I'm committed to Open Home Pro, have over 8k users

-Currently based in Dog Patch Labs in San Francisco.

Andrew

~~~
stevederico
@somagrand whats your email?

~~~
somagrand
amachado@gmail.com

------
DGutmann
My experience is in the industry domain, tech commercialisation and
fundraising. Some start-up experience, just quit academia to turn my vision
into reality.

You know your way around Ruby/Python, API development, Web Services, JSON,
Apache, MySQL, Linux, Unix, Design Patterns or comparable Plus you have a
burning desire to join and grow a start-up.

An incubator wants to fund our concept for a novel B2B platform. I'm looking
for a second hands-on technical co-founder to round the team and to help us
turn the mock-ups into an MVP and then on to launch and beyond.

Based in Cambridge/London UK. Get in touch with me at dapgutmann@gmail.com

------
cofounder37
(using throwaway account for this because I'm disclosing details of my current
startup)

Background as software developer, currently sole founder of another startup
which is cashflow positive (monthly revenue in thousands) but doesn't look
like it will scale easily, hence looking at starting a new startup.

Have an idea for a startup operating in the advertising space, essentially
taking a product that's available to entreprise companies (and typically sold
with consultancy as an add-on) and making it available as "self-serve" to
small & medium size businesses.

~~~
vrikhter
What about a throwaway email address to contact you at?

------
steventruong
-Previous startup was acquired. Have done other business and investments prior. Worked both on the business and technical side so skil

-Would be cool find another badass hacker to work with. Haven't really looked but anyone that wants to connect, feel free to reach out.

-No idea currently. Just exploring and hacking random stuff at the moment.

-Got a list of things I wouldn't be interested rather than things I am interested in. Anyone that is interested can email me. Email is in my profile.

